# Lighted Nocks



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

What lighted nocks do you prefer? I've heard that the nock that Carbon Force makes isn't very good, is this true?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Nockturnal for me


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Interesting side note. I hunted antelope in colorado this summer, and lighted nocks are ILLEGAL in Colorado. they are trying to get it changed but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> Interesting side note. I hunted antelope in colorado this summer, and lighted nocks are ILLEGAL in Colorado. they are trying to get it changed but hasn't happened yet.


YIKES......i think everyone that i hunted with on my Elk trip this year were using them. We never saw in the regulations that they were illegal. Nobody drew on anything other than practice targets though


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Hear lots of good things about Nockturnals and that is what I use but haven't shot with it much.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nochturnals for me as well. Good battery life. I use the little screwdriver from my Razortricks to turn em off. But I like em. Just bought another pack.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nockturnals hands down. I don't see how the "other" lighted nock companies stays in business.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have used the nockturnal and the lumaknock and I think both have a good and bad side
The nockturnal seems to maybe be my favorite 
I think the older lumaknocks seemed to be better than the new ones 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Nockturnals all the way... and dont mess with any color but red... I've tried a few of the other colors and you can't see them because they're not bright enough.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Nockturnal for me


For me too.

TH


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokturnals only. Like was said earlier, I don't know how any other brand sells anything. The lumenok has a stupid way they turn on. The only worked for me about half the time, come on randomly, turn off when they hit..
Nokturnals have an internal button. Last year I had one come off inside a deer. When I was cleaning it over an hour later, the battery was bent like a horseshoe, it was in the cavity full of blood, and it was still on. Also shot and ricocheted one into the pond, and it stayed lit up for hours out there, glowing under the water.
I hunt hogs at night, I've tried all the colors, and like them all.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the green nockturnals. Looked good going through my buck this morning! The battery was even a little bent from a doe shot last weekend and that arrow still flys straight.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I perfer none, why do you guys use them??? is it just to follow your arrow???? you can do that keeping both eyes OPEN for free.....WW


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> I perfer none, why do you guys use them??? is it just to follow your arrow???? you can do that keeping both eyes OPEN for free.....WW


Personally, I use them for NIGHT hog hunting. You can not see an arrow fly at night. And it makes it easy to find your arrow/animal afterwards.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> I perfer none, why do you guys use them??? is it just to follow your arrow???? you can do that keeping both eyes OPEN for free.....WW


Its just an added bonus to watching the shot when hunting. I enjoy watching animals and i also enjoy watching my arrow fly. Makes it easier to find arrow after the shot as well. Also helps see where your arrows are hitting the target if practicing either before you go out in the morning or before you go to bed the night before the hunt.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Might want to look at TGB archery online. I bought some lighted nocks off them and they have really impressed me so far. You can get a 6 pack for $31 I believe.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeap, nockturnal for me all the way.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I actually think they are pretty cool. I have been a traditional archer for decades (five as a matter of fact), and have only shot compounds for about two years. something today's archers have not experienced is the joy of watching the "ARCH" of a wooden arrow shot at 180 fps. Trust me you have no trouble seeing it. The speeds today are so fast, that current day archers are unable to "enjoy" that experience. I know it sounds stupid, but ask any traditional archer if he enjoys watching that.

One of my most favorite events at the traditional shoots we used to go to in New Mexico and Washington state was the long distance shoot. They would put a bright towel or something like that on the ground several hundred yards away laying on the side of a hill, so you could see it. You would then buy your shots. Maybe $1 per arrow. Then everyone would line up, and someone would say "shoot" and the air was filled with a couple of hundred arrows, all "arching" toward the target. Kinda like the battle scenes in Troy. Then whoever got the closest to the towel won. It's really a fun shoot.

So anyway the lighted nocks give back that enjoyment. I think other practical reasons are if you get a pass through, it's easier to find the arrow to see what kind of blood you have. Or if it stays with the animal, it can assist in recovery. Bottom line, it's just fun to watch.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you video your shots the lighted nocks really show up, much better than an arrow without them. 

Also it's just cool and has helped me find more than one arrow in thick grass.

TH


----------

